# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  KAV 6 WorkSpase принимает AVZ за троян

## usersed

После обновления через интернет программы AVZ , Антивирус Касперского сообщает что обнаружено: потенциально опасное ПО Trojan.generic Процесс: F:\install\ANTIV\avz4\avz.exe  и удаляет avz.exe. Такое уже не раз происходит, что это?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Пришлите имеющийся у Вас файл *avz.exe* на адрес [email protected] в архиве с паролем "*infected*" и пометкой "*Вероятно, ложное срабатывание*". Если этот файл не содержит вируса, детект исправят.

----------


## SuperBrat

Дожили... В одной фирме работают.  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

> Дожили... В одной фирме работают.


*SuperBrat*, Вы допускаете мысль, что имеющийся у *usersed* файл действительно может быть заражен?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

*usersed*, покажите скриншот сообщения антивируса, пожалуйста.

----------


## gorill

> После обновления через интернет программы AVZ , Антивирус Касперского сообщает что обнаружено: потенциально опасное ПО Trojan.generic Процесс: F:\install\ANTIV\avz4\avz.exe  и удаляет avz.exe. Такое уже не раз происходит, что это?


А не только Каспер. Нод 4 версии точно также безжалостно поступил в феврале, причем когда он не уверен , скажем с патчами, он пишет:"Возможно, троян по типу такому-то", а тут бабах! Конкретно указан тип и т.д.

----------


## usersed

Скриншоты вложил

----------


## Гриша

Имхо, проактивка обязана давить AVZ...

----------


## Geser

> Имхо, проактивка обязана давить AVZ...


Ну конечно. Уж КАВ должен иметь АВЗ в базе безопасных точно.

----------


## Гриша

> Ну конечно. Уж КАВ должен иметь АВЗ в базе безопасных точно.


Что конечно?! В 6 линейке нет вайтлистинга, доверяешь софту, добавляй в ДЗ, не доверяешь...

----------


## DVi

> Ну конечно. Уж КАВ должен иметь АВЗ в базе безопасных точно.


Полиморфную AVZ никогда не будет иметь в базе. Иначе пропадет смысл полиморфности.
А насчет обычной AVZ - подумаем, что можно сделать. Но только для KAV/KIS2009. Для прошлых версий вряд ли что изменится.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

У меня более чем на тысячи ПК сидит KAV 6 и AVZ - и проблем нет никаких ... там же всем админ рулит - если так, то он должен поместить AVZ на сервер, открыть доступ к нему не чтение юзерам и через центр управления сказать, что это доверенная тулза ... и все будет нормально

----------


## Гриша

> А насчет обычной AVZ - подумаем, что можно сделать. Но только для KAV/KIS2009.


Так обычная и так в вайтлисте, не единого алерта нет  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

в свете приключений с биглем, может и авз держать в базе безопасных не обязательно..

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Так обычная и так в вайтлисте, не единого алерта нет


Это у персонального продукта - у KAV 6 баз чистых нет

----------

